# fern ID



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i bought this plant at petco, i liked it, but it was labled "assorted plant" (shocker)

any ideas as to what it is?









thanks


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe hornwort, but a positive Id is impossible without a better picture.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup....hornwort.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

sweet, thanks

how does hornwort behave?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Check out the PlantFinder at the left-hand side of
the yellow Link Bar at the Top of the page.
Heres what is says about Hornwort(_Ceratophyllym demersum)_---> Link


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's a floating plant for one thing...


----------

